# Scoreing targets



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Basically correct on the 3 spot -- 3 arrows per end, number of ends though depends on what type of round you're shooting. Vegas for example is 10 ends, a 450 round is 15 ends and a number of places shoot a "600" round consisting of 20 ends. Scoring for a non-FITA tournament, like Vegas, goes 10x for the smallest circle in the yellow, 10 for the next smallest circle in the yellow, 9 for the rest of the yellow, then 1 less point for each scoring ring outside the yellow (two rings in each color).

Single spot Vegas multi-colored face (yellow center) scores same as the 3-spots, except you have more circles (5 through 1) that you can score compared to the 3-spot which only goes out to the 6-ring.

Single spot blue/white is also similar to its 5-spot counterpart, same 4 and 5 ring, but then also has scoring rings for 3 through 1.

>>------>


----------



## bowhunter79 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks chpro. That explains it perfectly.


----------



## bpcatch22 (May 19, 2009)

I think also if you touch a line you get the higher point value for that arrow, but you have to cut the line on the X-ring for it to count as an X. 

Someone correct me if I am wrong.

BP


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Just have to touch in all cases........unless you're shooting a sanctioned IFAA (International Field Archery Association), in which case you have to cut all the way through the line to the next higher score in order to get the higher value. Don't usually run into too many IFAA comps though here in the US (except for the NAFAC field event annually occuring down in FL).

>>------>


----------

